#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: مشکل در همسان سازی فایر فاکس و دانلود منیجر

## h.l.a

*با سلام من نسخه 57 فایر فاکس رو نصب کردم دانلود منیجر هم اپدیت به اخرین ورژن. افزونه  دانلود منیجر هم روی فایر فاکس نصب شد اما هر کاری میکنم داخل دانلود منیجر  تیک فایر فاکس نمیخوره . و نمیشه دانلود کرد



بعد گزینه همگام سازی با مروگر رو میزنم خود دانلود منیجر این صفحه رو میده برای راهنمایی 

When I try to enable Advanced browser integration, IDM shows some error message. How can I solve this problem?

بعد که این مرحله رو میرم این ارر رو میده .


و با انواع نرم افزارها مثل  RegCure Pro و Tweaking.com  هم این مشکل حل نشد حتی بروزر هم پاک و  دوباره نصب کردم ولی با دانلود منیجر مچ نمیشه . دوستان اگه میتونن راهنمایی کنن
*

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

شما لطفا اینترنت دانلود منیجر رو کلا unistallکنید و افزونش هم از فایرفاکس حذف کنید. بعد مجدد آخرین نسخه را نصب کنید.
نتیجه را اعلام کنید.

----------

*h.l.a*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*Service Manual*

----------


## h.l.a

جناب نکویی قبلا اینکارو کرده بودم هم فایر فاکس و هم دانلود منیجر نتیجه نداد ولی باز شما گفتین انجام دادم فایده نداشت

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*

----------


## h.l.a

دوستان کسی نبود بتونه کمک کنه

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## gadraj

> دوستان کسی نبود بتونه کمک کنه


باسلام :
فکر کنم مشکل شما نصب نشدن افزونه IDM در فایر فاکس هستش 
در فایر فاکس منوی TOOLS>> ADD-ONS>> EXTENSIONS>> IDM INTEGRATION را باید نصب و فعال داشته باشید :
idm.PNG
چک کنید اگر فعال نیست یا ندارید نصبش کنید احتمالا مشکل حل میشه

----------

*h.l.a*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*

----------


## Service Manual

درود

فایل زیر را دانلود و از حالت فشرده خارج کرده و فایل Start.bat را اجرا کنید .

سیستم را ریست کرده و سپس اقدام به فعال کردن فایر فاکس از منوی General در دانلود منیجر نموده و سپس اقدامی که جناب رجبی فرمودند انجام دهید .

با سپاس

----------

*gadraj*,*h.l.a*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*,*NICHICON*

----------


## h.l.a

*تشکر مجدد . متاسفانه حل نشد . من یه بار کامل توضیح بدم شاید بهتر متوجه بشین مشکل کجاست 

1- نصب افزونه انجام شده وقتی اخرین ورژن دانلود منیجر رو نصب میکنی خودش یه افزونه نصب میکنه یه دونه هم از سایت فایر فاکس دانلود کردم فایده نداره



2- وقتی دستی تیک فایر فاکس رو میزنم داخل جنرال دانلود منیجر وقتی اوکی میکنم این ارر رو فایرفاکس میاد 



3- وقتی گزینه همسان سازی مرورگر رو داخل دانلود منیجر میزنم این ارر میاد . وقتی روش اوکی میکنم یه صفجه راهنمایی دانلود منیجر باز میشه و راهنمایی میکنه میگه این کارو انجام بده وقتی انجام میدم باز ارر بعدی . 



When I try to enable Advanced browser integration, IDM shows some error message. How can I solve this problem?


اینم ارر اخر که بعد راهنمایی دانلود منیجر انجام میدم 





*

----------

*gadraj*,*nekooee*

----------


## gadraj

> *تشکر مجدد . متاسفانه حل نشد . من یه بار کامل توضیح بدم شاید بهتر متوجه بشین مشکل کجاست 
> 1- نصب افزونه انجام شده وقتی اخرین ورژن دانلود منیجر رو نصب میکنی خودش یه افزونه نصب میکنه یه دونه هم از سایت فایر فاکس دانلود کردم فایده نداره
> 2- وقتی دستی تیک فایر فاکس رو میزنم داخل جنرال دانلود منیجر وقتی اوکی میکنم این ارر رو فایرفاکس میاد 
> 3- وقتی گزینه همسان سازی مرورگر رو داخل دانلود منیجر میزنم این ارر میاد . وقتی روش اوکی میکنم یه صفجه راهنمایی دانلود منیجر باز میشه و راهنمایی میکنه میگه این کارو انجام بده وقتی انجام میدم باز ارر بعدی . 
> When I try to enable Advanced browser integration, IDM shows some error message. How can I solve this problem?
> اینم ارر اخر که بعد راهنمایی دانلود منیجر انجام میدم 
> *


با سلام مجدد :
به نظر میرسد مشکل شما در کرک دانلود منیجر هست که معتبر نمی باشد با نسخه دیگری که معتبر باشد تست کنید (البته تخصص کافی ندارم از بابت تجربه ای که داشتم عرض کردم)
موفق باشید

----------

*h.l.a*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*Service Manual*

----------


## Service Manual

درود

این لینک رو مطالعه کنید و BFE رو فعال کنید :

Start/Stop Base Filtering Engine service in Windows 7 from Services, Regedit or CMD

----------

*gadraj*,*h.l.a*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*

----------


## Service Manual

درود

نرم افزار SMART Windows Services Tweaker v2.0 را از ضمیمه دانلود کنید ، بعد BFE را یافته و ببینید که Current Status روی Running و Startup Type روی Auto باشد .

در صورتیکه به غیر از این بود روی سرویس مورد نظر کلیک راست کرده و در حالت Auto و Running تنظیم کنید .

با سپاس

Smart BFE.jpg

----------

*gadraj*,*h.l.a*,*nekooee*

----------


## h.l.a

*با تشکر که وقت گذاشتین متاسفانه حل نشد . این راهها رو که گفتین رفتم و این بار گزینه manage هم بخوبی طبق اون چیزی که دانلود منیجر گفته انجام شد ولی باز کار نکرد . هرچی هست مشکل از نسخه جدید فایر فاکس هست . رفتم دونسخه پایینتر دانلود منیجر هم دانلود کردم این بار به ظاهر همه چیز اوکی هست و تیک فایر فاکس هم میخوره داخل جنرال دانلود منیجر ولی وقتی فیلمی باز میکنی اون ایکون دانلود منیجر نمیاد برای شروع دانلود 
*

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> *با تشکر که وقت گذاشتین متاسفانه حل نشد . این راهها رو که گفتین رفتم و این بار گزینه manage هم بخوبی طبق اون چیزی که دانلود منیجر گفته انجام شد ولی باز کار نکرد . هرچی هست مشکل از نسخه جدید فایر فاکس هست . رفتم دونسخه پایینتر دانلود منیجر هم دانلود کردم این بار به ظاهر همه چیز اوکی هست و تیک فایر فاکس هم میخوره داخل جنرال دانلود منیجر ولی وقتی فیلمی باز میکنی اون ایکون دانلود منیجر نمیاد برای شروع دانلود 
> *


درود

نمیدونم ویندوزتون چی هست ؟

اما  من روی ویندوز هفت ، نسخه 64 بیتی آخرین نسخه دانلود منیجر و فایر فاکس رو دارم و هیچ مشکلی نیست و همه چیر مرتب هست .

یکی از دوستان ویندوز 10 داره سوال می کنم و خبرتون می کنم ... اما به نظرم مشکل از ویندوز هست نه فایر فاکس یا IDM

----------

*h.l.a*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*,*غفور*

----------


## h.l.a

*من هم ویندوز هم Windows 7 Home Premium 64 بیتی . تا قبل از اپدیت همه چیز خوب بود . فایر فاکس که شد ورژن57 این مشکل درست شد . الان دانلود منیجر رو کامل پاک کردم دونسخه پایینتر نصب کردم به نظر همه چیز نرماله . ولی روی ویدیو دانلود انجام نمیشه.

مشکل هرچی هست از این ارر هست : 0x80320009
*

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## nekooee

به نظر من مشکل مربوط به سیستم شماست و خود فایرفاکس مشکلی نداره. منتها ویندوز یا مرورگر یا دانلود منیجر شما یکی مشکل داره که اگر بخوام حلش کنم باید ریموت بزنم به سیستم شما و دقیق بتونم چک کنم و عیب یابی کنم.
اگر تمایل داشتید anydesk نصب کنید و در تلگرام به من پیام بدین که همون موقع وصل بشم و چک کنم

----------

*h.l.a*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*Service Manual*

----------


## sohrabi1988

سلام دوست عزیز منم دقیقا همین مشکل و دارم و همه این کارها رو انجامدادم ولی حل نشد 


حتی این قسمت current status هم رو حالت running قرار نمیگیره و با ارور مواجه میشم

----------

